# Top 5 PG's in the league



## NBA™ (Aug 2, 2006)

they must be listed as pg

here's what i think:

1.Steve Nash
2.Tony Parker
3.Chauncey Billups
4.Mike Bibby
5.Jason Kidd
- - - - - - - - - 
6.Gilbert Arenas
7.Chris Paul
8.Jason Terry


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

NBA™ said:


> they must be listed as pg
> 
> here's what i think:
> 
> ...


.... above kidd? umm i dont think there even been a word invented for this kind of nonsense. i think it should be pretty undisputed that kidd and nash are interchangable in the 1-2 spots depending on the persons preference. however nobodys preference should have the three bolded players above kidd. just blasphemy.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

1.Jason Kidd
2.Steve Nash
3.Chauncey Billups
4.Allen Iverson
5.Gilbert Arenas


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> 1*.Jason Kidd*
> 2.Steve Nash
> 3.Chauncey Billups
> 4.Allen Iverson
> 5.Gilbert Arenas


? Come on now. 
Nash beats Kidd in everything except, MPG, BPG, SPG.
Kidd only averages .36 bpg. He also averages more minutes then Nash and Steve does more.



The list should go.....

1. Steve Nash
2. Jason Kidd
3. Chauncey 
4. Chris Paul
5. Tony Parker


(Chris Paul is damn good)


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

It all depends on what kind of PG you are talking about. Are we talking playmakers and true point generals like Nash and Kidd or natural scorers like AI and Gilbert. Hard to even compare since they are two different classes of PG's.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Tiz said:


> It all depends on what kind of PG you are talking about. Are we talking playmakers and true point generals like Nash and Kidd or natural scorers like AI and Gilbert. Hard to even compare since they are two different classes of PG's.


thats what I was confused about...

but I tried anyways:

1. Steve Nash
2. Jason Kidd
3. Gilbert Arenas
4. Chauncey Ba-ba-ba-Billups-Billups!
5. Chris Paul


----------



## NBA™ (Aug 2, 2006)

how can you have chris paul int he top 5? he was impressive in his first year, but he's not in the top 5. as for jason kidd, he's an average shooter, can really only steal,and make plays, he might be #1 if it were true PG's.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

1. Steve Nash 51% fg 44%3pt 92%ft 18.9ppg 10.5apg
2. Jason Kidd 7.3rpg 8.4apg 1.9 spg 0.4bpg
3. Chauncey Billups 43% 3pt 18.5ppg 8.6apg 90% ft
4. Andre Miller 8.2apg 46%fg
5. Luke Ridnour 7.0apg 33mpg 1.6 spg

Honourable mentions:

Knight,
iverson,
paul,
bibby,
arenas, 
cassell,
parker,
james


Nash's production per unit of time is higher than kidds right now. Kidd is on the court for longer, but doesnt produce as much, of course rebounding, stealing and blocking aside. Nash is upwards in his prime time production and stats, I wonder if it will again be so high next season. But rest assured Nash is the point guard u want out on the court, his all category shooting prowess is impressive at 50%fg, 43% 3pt 92% ft. I think it all comes down to decision making/hard work, and nash is proving it to all the doubters these last couple seasons.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> ? Come on now.
> Nash beats Kidd in everything except, MPG, BPG, SPG.
> Kidd only averages .36 bpg. He also averages more minutes then Nash and Steve does more.
> 
> ...


Why is Chris Paul so high? Kidd does it all. If I see nash with 20 points 11 assists and 12 rebounds. Then maybe i'll bump him up to #1. But Kidd is soooo much better of a defender then Nash.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

NBA™ said:


> as for jason kidd, he's an average shooter, can really only steal,and make plays, he might be #1 if it were true PG's.


You obviously don't watch much basketball. Quick way to resolve this. Which active player leads the league in career triple-doubles???

Like others have said Kidd and Nash are interchangeable in the 1&2 spots in any PG list. Hands down, no question.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Tiz said:


> You obviously don't watch much basketball. Quick way to resolve this. Which active player leads the league in career triple-doubles???
> 
> Like others have said Kidd and Nash are interchangeable in the 1&2 spots in any PG list. Hands down, no question.


WOAH. I did not see that J-Kidd comment up there so thanks for catching it.

J-Kidd is a great shooter/scorer, rebounder, stealer, defender, and playmaker. He, as you said, leads the league in career triple-doubles. He's still a great player and he's past his prime.

If it were for PG's in there entire career... this award would be given to J-Kidd, and J-Kidd alone.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

1. Steve Nash
2. Jason Kidd
3. Chris Paul
4. Chauncey Billups
5. Gilbert Arenas *About to make a jump farther up the list*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

somejewishdude said:


> WOAH. I did not see that J-Kidd comment up there so thanks for catching it.
> 
> J-Kidd is a *great shooter*/scorer, rebounder, stealer, defender, and playmaker. He, as you said, leads the league in career triple-doubles. He's still a great player and he's past his prime.
> 
> If it were for PG's in there entire career... this award would be given to J-Kidd, and J-Kidd alone.



One knock on Kidd is shooting. He's not great at it.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

1. Nash - 2 time MVP but the playoffs last year showed he's on the way down
2. Chauncey Billups - Mr. Big Shot, dethroned Kidd as the best PG in the East, All-Star defender, All-Star shooter, All-Star playmaker
3. Jason Kidd - Will never be the same since the injury, but is still one of the best playmakers in the game, which is made easier with great finishers like VC and RJ
4. Chris Paul - Who would imagine he's the starting PG for the USA team before his sophmore season?
5. Allen Iverson - People say he's selfish, but you can't be selfish and average that many assists; has developed his PG skills and still manages to put up 30+ regularly

On the way up:
1. Gilbert Arenas - Still only 24, has to be considered one of the best combo guards in the game
2. Jason Terry - Still in his prime at 29, made a name for himself in the playoffs, Finals especially
3. Tony Parker - Still 25, already one of the premier point guards and one of the best inernational point guards ever
4. Devin Harris - Incredible quickness and can make that spectacular pass, once given the chance to start next season expect him to shine after a strong playoff run


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> One knock on Kidd is shooting. He's not great at it.


You do havea point there. Not the best shooter. Interesting when you look where he stacks up though against some of the other names that have been mentioned.

Look at Career FG%:

Nash = 47.7%
Bibby = 44.7%
Gilbert = 43.1%
Chris Paul = 43% (not fair with only 1 year)
AI = 42.1%
Chauncey = 41.8%
Kidd = 40.2%

Obviously big gap between Kidd and Nash or Bibby. But pretty close to AI and Billups. Just from a pure % standpoint.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> 1. Nash - *2 time MVP but the playoffs last year showed he's on the way down*
> 2. Chauncey Billups - Mr. Big Shot, dethroned Kidd as the best PG in the East, All-Star defender, All-Star shooter, All-Star playmaker
> 3. Jason Kidd - Will never be the same since the injury, but is still one of the best playmakers in the game, which is made easier with great finishers like VC and RJ




lol


Yeah, 20/10 he's starting to decline.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

StackAttack said:


> 1.* Nash - 2 time MVP but the playoffs last year showed he's on the way down*
> 2. Chauncey Billups - Mr. Big Shot, dethroned Kidd as the best PG in the East, All-Star defender, All-Star shooter, All-Star playmaker
> 3. Jason Kidd - Will never be the same since the injury, but is still one of the best playmakers in the game, which is made easier with great finishers like VC and RJ
> 4. Chris Paul - Who would imagine he's the starting PG for the USA team before his sophmore season?
> ...



What?lol


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> 1.* Nash - 2 time MVP but the playoffs last year showed he's on the way down*
> 2. Chauncey Billups - Mr. Big Shot, dethroned Kidd as the best PG in the East, All-Star defender, All-Star shooter, All-Star playmaker
> 3. Jason Kidd - Will never be the same since the injury, but is still one of the best playmakers in the game, which is made easier with great finishers like VC and RJ
> 4. Chris Paul - Who would imagine he's the starting PG for the USA team before his sophmore season?
> 5. Allen Iverson - People say he's selfish, but you can't be selfish and average that many assists; has developed his PG skills and still manages to put up 30+ regularly


 :rofl: 

Did you actually watch the playoffs?

20.4 PPG / 10.2 APG / 3.7 RPG with 40 minutes per game on 50% shooting , 37% 3pt shooting and 91% from the line.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Tiz said:


> 20.4 PPG / 10.2 APG / 3.7 RPG with 40 minutes per game on 50% shooting , 37% 3pt shooting and 91% from the line.


Exactly. Ths Suns were just overcome by injuries. We technically lost 3 starters during the Western Conference Finals. The thing that hurt was Nash playing 40 minutes with hardly any other help from the backcourt. He had Starbosa and a playing injured Raja Bell. Eddie House was out of the Suns' playoff rotation so basically it was 3 men for 2 positions... and one of them was injured. 

Next year with a good four man backcourt rotation of Starbosa, Bell, Nash, and Banks... Nash won't have to do everything himself and he sure as hell won't be playing 40 mpg.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> ? Come on now.
> Nash beats Kidd in everything except, MPG, BPG, SPG.
> Kidd only averages .36 bpg. He also averages more minutes then Nash and Steve does more.


u forgot rpg.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Nash has been very consistent with his shooting %'s, if theres a pg or someone you want to trust a shot with, nash can deliver. his assists have developed enormously over past 3 seasons. Doesnt really get much playing time (same parker), when compared to the other pgs (kidd, ai, arenas). 

Kidd has had the overall better career/stats in the league, and he is the rebounder, defender, playmaker u want. I think in a true pgs sense we dont have much, nash, kidd, knight, ridnour, ford etc. 

The trend is also that you have players other than PGs that can assist well, and that cuts down or allows the pg to not have constant control of offense: 

diaw (altho nash maintained high assists), 
webber, 
kg, 
miller, etc


----------

